# Which type is it that always thinks they're right?



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm trying to type my mom. Here's what I've gathered: she will NEVER admit that she's wrong, and if you insist she is wrong, she gets really angry :angry:. She has the ability to realize what's worked in the past and use it again (Si?) 
Also I hate to point this out but she is really over-critical. It's almost like she has no sense of what's right and wrong, she just does what she wants and her jokes are really cheesy.
ISTJ?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

In my experience, most people think they're always right. ISTJs actually are.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Stephen said:


> In my experience, most people think they're always right. ISTJs actually are.


 LOLLL! I see what you did there XD


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm ready with my TypismKiller 3000 to aim at anybody who says any of the EJs. Or the IJs. Or the EPs. Or the IPs. Aw, screw it, I'm ready to mow down anybody who puts it as a particular type.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I never say I'm wrong. It's not that I won't admit it, I just never am. P


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Stephen said:


> In my experience, most people think they're always right.* ISTJs actually are.*


Only according to them, the rest of us really do know better ;p


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Owfin said:


> I'm ready with my* TypismKiller 3000* to aim at anybody who says any of the EJs. Or the IJs. Or the EPs. Or the IPs. Aw, screw it, I'm ready to mow down anybody who puts it as a particular type.


Where can I buy one of those?


----------



## fishphlem (Oct 11, 2011)

The types that are given some kind of reasoning or experience to be confident in themselves...? You can't type someone off of just that string of information, silly.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

ENFJ, ENFP, ENTJ, ENTP, ESFJ, ESFP, ESTJ, ESTP, INFJ, INFP, INTJ, INTP, ISFJ, ISFP, ISTJ, ISTP parents.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Kayness said:


> Where can I buy one of those?


I think @Fizz might have some spare ones handy.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Well, every type can be stubborn but stereotypying will be INTJ, INFJ , ENTJ, ISTJ and ESTJ but by you say a suggest you read the descriptions of ISTJ and ESTJ that i think are the most posibble your mom be.:happy:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

NTs.

*gets shot by an NT*

Kidding...just kidding guys...really! :shocked:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm guessing _everyone_ who walks on two feet (normally) and has a face thinks they are right.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

More often this is a characteristic of T-dominant types, such as ExTJ and IxTP.

By enneagram probably the assertive types and competency triad types, such as type 1, 3, 5, 7, 8.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Te doms would be more vocal about it


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Does anyone usually think they're wrong? If so, why would they hold onto an opinion that they thought was erroneous?


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> Does anyone usually think they're wrong? If so, why would they hold onto an opinion that they thought was erroneous?


In my experience, Fi doms and auxs are pretty conflicted (with exception of ENFPs).

They, as we all do, hold onto opinions because we have no other option -- we need to believe certain things to function. Having zero mental stability is a sign of poor mental health and often leads to suicide.

But, I think they're this way because they thrive on motivation/their personal emotions. Their beliefs sway with their perpetually fleeting emotions.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuck anyone who thinks they are "always right".

Fuck you fuck you fuck you


----------



## wingsofpoetry (Jan 31, 2012)

Funny...ISTJ is the exact opposite of my personality :tongue:
I dated someone of my opposite personality once...no bueno!:bored:

I don't know but my guess on this one is the type that always think's they're right are the INTJs. The best way to guess the personality of someone you know is to take the test for them and try and pick the answers you think they would most likey pick. I've done this many times and have been spot on. You kind of have to know the person well enough though.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

Serial Hero said:


> In my experience, Fi doms and auxs are pretty conflicted (with exception of ENFPs).
> 
> They, as we all do, hold onto opinions because we have no other option -- we need to believe certain things to function. Having zero mental stability is a sign of poor mental health and often leads to suicide.
> 
> But, I think they're this way because they thrive on motivation/their personal emotions. Their beliefs sway with their perpetually fleeting emotions.


Another thing I've come across is people who know they are wrong, but will not admit to it, because that would be some kind of sign of weakness. It's like a phobia, phobic of being seen as weak, or imperfect. If that were to ever happen... well, intellectually they know that nothing bad would happen, but it FEELS like it would mean death. I don't know if this is type specific though. I don't think it is.


----------

